
EETimes.com - Intel builds 80-core chip - iamelgringo
http://www.eetimes.com/news/latest/showArticle.jhtml;jsessionid=UWMRJO3X2B4G%20%20WQSNDLSCKHA?articleID=196901229
======
axod
I think hardware makers should just chill out, relax, take a few weeks off,
and maybe even help out with software.

It's not like current software usually utilizes anywhere near the full
potential of given hardware.

Surely part of the fun is squeezing every last drop of performance out. Making
hardware do cool stuff it wasn't exactly designed to do.

Ah well :)

------
wmf
This article is old and the chip is useless; it's virtually impossible to
program.

